# Best Fitter in NYC?



## BergMann (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a buddy in Manhattan who is looking to get professionally fit on his new bike.
He's been having some work-induced lower-back soreness issues that he's addressing with a physical therapist, but wants a serious, experienced fitter who can work with him to get a position that will both be efficient & comfortable over extended time in the saddle. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good fitter?
He'd be open to trying either one of the newer high-tech "fit systems" or an experienced fitting Guru who works with more conventional methods (goniometer, plumb line, etc.).

He's used Sid's Bikes in the past for service & repairs. Their website says they use Specialized BG & Serotta's SICI fitting systems.
Anyone have any experience with Sid's?
Are their fitting services worth the $130, or is it worth going elsewhere for better value / expertise?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Technically, according to Specialized website, the closest BG Fit certified fitter is in Long Island.

BABYLON BICYCLE SHOP LTD.
218 E MAIN ST
BABYLON, NY 11702 US
631-587-6709


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Use the search function. There was a thread about this last year or so...


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually there was a thread about this a couple weeks ago at most. The end all and be all of th thread was to try Mike Sherry at Perfomance Labs HC on 89th.


----------



## Pack Fodder (Jan 14, 2010)

There are three good options in the city:

1. Mike Sherry
2. Anyone at Signature Cycles
3. Chad Butts


----------

